# Cleaning deer mounts



## champion_206 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a few shoulder mounts (deer) and boar head mount, use to be a smoker in the house, any ideas for the best way to clean these mounts. Thanks


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Stick them in the shower, wet them down, shampoo them gently and quickly, rinse, and drip dry for a half hour, then tamp and dab them dry with a bath towel. Becarful with the brittle hair, try not to back brush the hair.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

On a side note.

Anytime you introduce water to the point where the skin side rehydrates, you stand the chance of a total loss!

Dont get the eyes wet. Or anyplace that has been airbrushed, like the nose, lips, inside of ears, repair area's, and incisions.

Mitch


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

Mount Brite works very well!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I've used Mount Brite with great success too! Since McKenzie dropped it from their catalog, it's been hard to find. Who's got it in stock?

Mitch


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is a cleaner found on Van ***** it looks like it should work the same!
*Seybrite Trophy Cleaning Kit*

Now $14.99
Seybrite Trophy cleaner effectively removes dirt and stains from hair structures. It even eliminates the tavern yellow coloration as well as stale, dirty odors.


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

I am still looking for the Mount Brite. If you click on my photos I have posted Before and after of a mount I restored using it.


----------

